# Chocolate drink bottles



## wonkapete (Aug 23, 2007)

In my span of collecting, at one point I tried to see how many chocolate drink bottles I could acquire.  So, I have a huge section of Yoo-hoo, Chocolate Soldier, Brownie, etc.  We've all seen the amber embossed Chocolate Soldiers, along with the yellowred ACL ones, and the later redwhite ACL bottles.  But, a while back I came across this one, which I'd never seen.  Must have been only a local bottle.  It's from the 7up Company in Sheffield, ALA.  Anyone else have one?


----------



## bubbas dad (Aug 23, 2007)

that's nice and different. it has the look of the 50's to me. do you have a date on it.


----------



## capsoda (Aug 23, 2007)

Could be the 50s or 60s. I know in the 70s the writing was a different color.


----------



## madman (Aug 23, 2007)

hey wonka, heres one a buddy found for me years back its from indianapolis ind   mike


----------



## madman (Aug 23, 2007)

woops timed out heres the pix mike


----------



## bikegoon (Aug 24, 2007)

Good ole choc-ola, I found one my self searching the woods behind a old gas station, one of my fav acl's


----------



## wonkapete (Aug 24, 2007)

No, there's no date on it.


----------



## laurahill (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey,Shape of this bottles are really cool..Cool drink..simply love it..Thanks.


----------



## ironmountain (Sep 27, 2011)

I have a few of this one:


----------



## Dean (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello Everyone,
 Here are three more.  The embossed one is:  Five-O / America's / Favorite / Chocolate / Beverage / KREM-CO CO. / Chicago

 Enjoy,
 Dean


----------

